# Best compound, SARM, peptide etc to gain a bit of mass off cycle



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

So, what's the best thing to use for a little strength and LBM off cycle these days?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Mk677


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

Matt6210 said:


> Mk677


 I've used MK before a few times, decent enough I suppose although seems to be mostly water as opposed to LBM. Not that i'd expect to gain much LBM after an 18 month B&C ha. Been off 4 months now tho and weight has just plateaud completely. MK with CJC1295 with dac @ 2mg 2x per week was decent enough, but expensive!


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

Big_Me said:


> So, what's the best thing to use for a little strength and LBM off cycle these days?


 Off cycle you mean... TRT dose of TEST + something? or without any hormones?


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

SlinMeister said:


> Off cycle you mean... TRT dose of TEST + something? or without any hormones?


 Yes off cycle, come off a long blast & cruise


----------

